# stolen bedlington and sbt pups from nr Ashford, Kent



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

on weds 30th.from out building

bedlington pups plus older female 
sbt pups plus older bitch
old surrenden manir rd, bethersden


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

my daughter lives just near there, i have heard of that place


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

BBC NEWS | England | Kent | Kennel dogs worth £5,000 stolen


----------

